# Decatur, GA - ID 37285 B/T F, Abandonment



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Permission to crosspost!
This girl came in with the male ID 37284. They are both very large dogs. I think they could be siblings. If you are interested in rescue/adoption please contact Jamie Martinez, the adoption/rescue coordinator ASAP!










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Decatur, GA | ID37285_Cage 810

ID 37285
Pen 810

This dog is a female German Shepherd or close mix. She is a very large girl. She probably weighs about 100 pounds. She is about 2 years old. She is very afraid but she is friendly. She was left abandonded in a back yard with two other dogs when their owners moved away.
Intake date: 10/6/2010

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five (5) business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

Jamie Martinez
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement
845 Camp Road
Decatur, Georgia 30032
kennel: (404) 294-3088
direct: (404) 294-2165
fax: (404) 294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html
Find DeKalb County Animal Services on Facebook!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG, don't you just want to hug her? Those eyes ... she is beautiful. 
bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

ebrannan said:


> OMG, don't you just want to hug her? Those eyes ... she is beautiful.
> bump


Yes, I do want to hug her, and the sweet fellow she came in with. I could not drive away without my dogs - and I can't comprehend people who do. Just can't fathom it.....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She has such a sweet caring face, I hope she gets an amazing new owner that treats her the way she should be treated!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh what a sweetie. I can not understand either how people can do that!!!!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

big, big, big bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Sunday mornin' wish and prayer coming her way ...
bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump she is still on petfinder!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

yet another from southeastern USA.... what is with the cruel people down there!!!!

sorry all from SE USA on here. I know you are all good people. I just keep on seeing GA, WV, VA, FL on all these cruelity cases


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Who knows the story behind this girl. She looks like she was well-cared for at some point. 
I just can't make any judgment until the full story is told, which will probably never happen. It could be many things ... domestic abuse - family left for their safety and husband put in jail. Who the heck knows. 
Anyway, bump!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump for pretty girl, love the spot on her head.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> She has such a sweet caring face, I hope she gets an amazing new owner that treats her the way she should be treated!


I agree!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump...


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump for the sweet girl!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump from page 2


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

her pf listing now says "pending"...


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

I believe she and her companion are rescue pending. I will update when they actually leave the building...just one of those things, I never believe it until I SEE it.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

This girl saved the day, she and her friend were adopted into the SAME home! The family were prior GSD owners and saw her online. They came to see her, but couldn't bring themselves to split the pair. He turned out to be HW positive and the family did not have any other dogs currently and didn't mind treating him for HW. Very happy ending!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

double sweet!


----------

